# Youth Age Question



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Are kids considered youth to the age of 17 for all hunts now? (big game and small game)

In the past kids were considered youth up to age 15 for waterfowl, but 17 for big game hunting. I remember reading somewhere that the DWR was considering making the youth age 17 for all hunts. Did it happen?
TIA......


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The proposal to move the youth age to 17 was proposed for upland game seasons only. They didn't propose a change for the waterfowl youth age (probably due to some federal regulation or something).

I wish I knew for certain if it passed. I can't imagine why it wouldn't.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It never made sense to have different youth ages for different hunts. You are a youth or you aren't! Just make it 17 years of age for everything, simple right? 
8)

I thought waterfowl, big game and upland game were all going to be standardized to 17 years of age to be considered a youth. That's a real bum deal if waterfowl isn't included.........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with waterfowl is that you have to deal with the feds and nothing is simple with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is 17 for big game.


----------

